# Sausage stuffer arrived



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Brown truck dropped off my new sausage stuffer. It's a Weston 11 lb stuffer. I'm impressed with the quality of this beast. I almost went with lem stuffer but happy with this one pretty robust.

Should be making my first summer sausage next week end. Along with some brats.







K.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Making sausage today have bratwurst here. Also kielbasa using backwoods seasoning not to bad . I like it better than johnsonvile . There is a learning curve on the stuffer at first made them to tight. Getting the hang of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

keep da meat frosty

.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

well made some bratwurst and Italian sausage with seasoning from p&s seasoning. the P&S seasoning seems to be better than the backwoods from lem. the Kielbasa sausage is pretty good a little spicy but not to much.

tomorrow is breakfast sausage day making these from scratch. i want to make goob's celery sausage so will probably do that one next weekend.

I made 35lbs of sausage today and ground upped 80lbs pork, been a long day for me.
hear ya about keeping the meat cold, goes thru the grinder muck easier than warm. and less clean up. 

i do need some practice on the stuffer just when i thought i had the hang of things starting leaving air pockets in my bratwurst, and tore a few. casings are thin and fragile.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Made summer sausage , celery sausage, and old fashion loaf today. Looking forward to try both the celery and old fashion out they sure do smell good. This time used hog casings to stuff with they seem to be more durable than the Collagen casings.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mmmm sausage. Looks good!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> Made summer sausage , celery sausage, and old fashion loaf today. Looking forward to try both the celery and old fashion out they sure do smell good. This time used hog casings to stuff with they seem to be more durable than the Collagen casings.
> View attachment 71513


I missed this post. Sausage is looking good!

.


----------

